

Node.js Channel as a live Wargames map. - jashkenas
http://wargamez.mape.me/

======
jedschmidt
Mathias (mape) said he put together in 48 hours. I'm _really_ looking forward
to his <http://nodeknockout.com> entry.

------
ppplll
here's what it looks like for those without web socket browsers:
<http://img.skitch.com/20100701-1hsg3n1g7akjutqe7h63g4n4e.png>

------
jasongullickson
I want something like this for MailChimp...

------
edfuh
this is win

------
Raphael
This is a live map of activity on the IRC channel, #Node.js on
irc.freenode.net

~~~
hartror
Wow they're not going to get any work done on there tonight!

------
SingAlong
Awesome stuff! Especially the fonts and graphics make it look very geeky. I
watched Wargames just 2 days back :)

I wonder how he maps it on an image of the world map? Is it possible to mark
co-ordinates on an image of a world map? I always thought I had to use
Google/Yahoo maps API to do such mapping.

~~~
stratospark
View the Javascript source:

function convertLatLngToPx(lat, lng)

~~~
SingAlong
Thanks!

But my doubt was close. I was just wondering how to mark lat/lang on a
different image of world map. Suppose if the map image is other than the one
being used in the app (different size etc), would it require any calculations
to be able to mark the lat/long at the right place?

------
chmike
Doesn't work on iPad.

~~~
bootload
nor "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.2.6) Gecko/20100628
Ubuntu/8.04 (hardy) Firefox/3.6.6"

------
jackowayed
Is the code somewhere?

And what are the connections between 2 dots that look like a missile's path?

~~~
ary
You've heard of View Source, right?

~~~
jackowayed
It's not all client-side.

~~~
ary
Fair enough, I got what I deserved.

